# Vintage? How about a 1990 Haro Extreme Team?



## TheHarp (May 11, 2012)

Now that I have my obligatory 5 posts out of the way, here's the post that I wanted to start out with... 

I did a frame-up build of this bike in late 1990/early 1991...still have it today. Unfortunately, it's been gathering dust for years. I'm thinking about getting back into cycling, so registered on this forum to gather intel.

The first picture is from 1990 during the build...which, of course, I did in my apartment's living room. The main frame is aluminum...the rear triangle is chromoly and bolts to the frame. I used a mix of high-end components when building it up.

The second picture is from today...I stripped the day-glo yellow paint from the frame when the bike was a few years old. It's not in ride-able condition -- flat tire, but more importantly it has 2 or 3 cracks in the frame.

Not sure what to do with it now...it's just taking up space in my shop. I'll probably find someplace to donate it for parts.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

That's cool. 
Cracks in the frame=Dead


----------

